# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  :: مهم و فوری :: برنامه امتحانات نهایی + تاریخ برگزاری کننکور 99

## saj8jad

*تاریخ و برنامه برگزاری امتحانات نهایی پایه دوازدهم : 
ــ همه رشته های تحصیلی : شنبه 17 خرداد تا شنبه 14 تیر 99*

*تاریخ برگزاری کنکور سراسری 99 :
ــ گروه ریاضی، انسانی و هنر : پنجشنبه 2 مرداد 99
ــ گروه تجربی و زبان : جمعه 3 مرداد 99*

----------


## maryam6

*قطعیه؟*

----------


## Mobin.

فامیلیه رئیس سنجش منو کشته :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## reza fff

کنکور قطعی نیست درسته؟

----------


## Zahra77

خب  :Yahoo (4):  
حرف من شد یا نه ؟ 
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## امیرکنکوری

> فامیلیه رئیس سنجش منو کشته


    یاد داستان خسرو توی ادبیات افتادم که اخرش منحرف شد :Yahoo (68): ، نکنه همون باشه؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## B.R

امتحانات قطعیه ولی کنکور ن 
ولی احتمال ۹۹ درصدم کنکورم همین تاریخته 
مگ بیفته ۱۶ و ۱۷ ک فک نکنم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad



تاریخ و برنامه برگزاری امتحانات نهایی پایه دوازدهم : 
ــ همه رشته های تحصیلی : شنبه 17 خرداد تا شنبه 14 تیر 99

تاریخ برگزاری کنکور سراسری 99 :
ــ گروه ریاضی، انسانی و هنر : پنجشنبه 2 مرداد 99
ــ گروه تجربی و زبان : جمعه 3 مرداد 99






 این فقط یک پشنهاد هست ستاد مبارزه با کرونا باید تایید کنه اگر تایید کرد که قطعی هست اگه نکرد این پشنهاد رد میشه*

----------


## Maryam.mz

رد میشه *-* و به تایید نخواهد رسید *-*

----------


## yeetmaster

خوشم میاد حالا بعضی از عزیزان و بزرگواران میان میگن ببینید حرف ما درست شد و کلی هم شوق و ذوق میکنن. :Yahoo (4): 

اون از ه.س که پریروز گفت که خیلی زشته که بیایم بگیم حرف من درست شد و فلان بهمان الان خودش اومده سه چهار تا ویس گذاشته گفته ببینید حرفای درست تو کانال ما زده شد.

اون از استاد آ.ح که ساعت 3 صبح هم تو کانالش میاد اموجی هایی مثل  :Yahoo (1):  ,  :Yahoo (11):  و  :Yahoo (9):  میزاره میگه ببینید پیش بینیام درست دراومد و چوب تو . . . ما میکنه.

کار به جایی رسیده که کانال های پخش منابع کنکوری هم میان میگن ما پیش بینی کردیم درست دراومد. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*سجاد کاش میگفتی از کجا اینو بدست آوردی؟
چون چند ساعت پیش خودم پخشش کردم
**saj8jad@*

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

عاشق درست از آب در اومدن پیش بینای دوستان هستم
از مشاورا و ... گرفته تا دوستان انجمن
هر چند این تاریخ به خصوص برای امتحان نهایی احتمال خیلی بالایی داره ولی هنوز  قطعی نشده و اگه ستاد مبارزه با کرونا قبول نکنه یا وضعیت بیماری خطرناک باقی بمونه و روندش کاهشی نباشه احتمال عقب افتادنش هست
فعلا برنامه هاتون رو با این تاریخ هماهنگ کنید و برنامه ریزی لازم رو انجام بدید تا ببینید چی میشه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> عاشق درست از آب در اومدن پیش بینای دوستان هستم
> از مشاورا و ... گرفته تا دوستان انجمن
> هر چند این تاریخ به خصوص برای امتحان نهایی احتمال خیلی بالایی داره ولی هنوز  قطعی نشده و اگه ستاد مبارزه با کرونا قبول نکنه یا وضعیت بیماری خطرناک باقی بمونه و روندش کاهشی نباشه احتمال عقب افتادنش هست
> فعلا برنامه هاتون رو با این تاریخ هماهنگ کنید و برنامه ریزی لازم رو انجام بدید تا ببینید چی میشه


*حالا مهم نیست کی درست گفته
مهم اینه کی چه زمانی درست گفته (مثلا یکی 2 ماه پیش گفته رو نمیشه با کسی که 3 دیشب گفته مقایسه کرد)
خیلی فرق منابع اصلیه با اونایی که کپی میکنن و ادای منبعا رو در میارن*

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> خب  
> حرف من شد یا نه ؟


منظورت چندین پستیه که گذاشته بودی و گفته بودی کنکور تعویق نمیفته یا نهایتا میفته آخر تیر ؟؟!
یا پستی که دیشب بعد از حرفای رئیس سنجش و مشخص شدن تاریخ اومدی گفتی که
" هفته ی اخر تیر یا هفته ی اول مرداد " :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ngizz

من نمیدونم تاریخ کنکور کیه ها ولی دو سه روز قبل اینکه تاریخ اصلی امتحان نهایی رو اعلام کنن یکی از دوستام این عکسه رو برام فرستاد که تاریخ شروع و پایان امتحان نهایی داخلش خیلی شیک و زیبا مثله همینه که الان گفتن ولی تاریخ کنکور رو نمیدونم چون دهم عید قربانه ولی میگن تو شرایط فعلی همه چی امکان داره

----------


## Paridokhtam

این پیشنهاد فعلا

----------


## yeetmaster

> *حالا مهم نیست کی درست گفته
> مهم اینه کی چه زمانی درست گفته (مثلا یکی 2 ماه پیش گفته رو نمیشه با کسی که 3 دیشب گفته مقایسه کرد)
> خیلی فرق منابع اصلیه با اونایی که کپی میکنن و ادای منبعا رو در میارن*


خب حالا به کسی که درست پیش بینی کرده سهمیه کنکور یا کیک و شیرینی و ماچ میدن مگه؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> *حالا مهم نیست کی درست گفته
> مهم اینه کی چه زمانی درست گفته (مثلا یکی 2 ماه پیش گفته رو نمیشه با کسی که 3 دیشب گفته مقایسه کرد)
> خیلی فرق منابع اصلیه با اونایی که کپی میکنن و ادای منبعا رو در میارن*


درسته
کاری به بقیه ندارم ولی از بچه های انجمن مثلا یادمه که *saj8jad* همون روزای اول تاریخ حدودی رو درست گفته بود هر چند گفته بود که احتمالا 17 مرداد باشه و به نظرم هنوز ممکنه عقب بیفته و به اون تاریخ برسه ولی بعضیا ...
بگذریم
انشالا که همه بچه ها موفق باشن

----------


## mahdi_artur

*البته برنامه هنوز تایید نشده که بحث تون سر درست و غلط بودن پیش بینیا باشه 
شما حتی نمیرید بررسی کنید برنامه رو 
کی گذاشته کی پخش کرده ؟
راسته دروغه ؟
به تایید رسیده به تایید نرسیده؟
 امروز به تایید میرسه فردا به تایید میرسه؟ 
اصن به تایید میرسه یا نه؟
فقط بلد شدین همدیگه رو دائم بکوبید* :Yahoo (56): * 
*

----------


## Mobin.

> یاد داستان خسرو توی ادبیات افتادم که اخرش منحرف شد، نکنه همون باشه؟


بیشتر شبیه درس حضرت یوسف ادبیات یازدهم بود . اون عکس اول صفحه که یکی دست پسررو گرفته  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yeetmaster

> *تاریخ و برنامه برگزاری امتحانات نهایی پایه دوازدهم : 
> ــ همه رشته های تحصیلی : شنبه 17 خرداد تا شنبه 14 تیر 99*
> 
> *تاریخ برگزاری کنکور سراسری 99 :
> ــ گروه ریاضی، انسانی و هنر : پنجشنبه 2 مرداد 99
> ــ گروه تجربی و زبان : جمعه 3 مرداد 99*




خب دوستان اینم از غول مرحله بعد. بریم ببینیم با این یکی چیکار قراره بکنند.

----------


## Kami1995

خود اموزش پرورش تو سایتش تو اطلاعیش برنامه نهایی گذاشته سرچ کنید

----------


## Khali

این برنامه امتحانات اعلام رسمی هست و پیشنهاد نیست
کنکور هم ۹۹٪ هفته اول مرداد هست و چون شرایط اضطراریه کاری به تعطیل رسمی و ۳ آزمون در یک روز ندارن
فرض بر همین هست مگر چیز دیگه ای اعلام بشه (با توجه به اعلام امتحانات فکر کنم بزودی سنجش همه چیز رو مشخص میکنه)

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*86 روز مانده تا داروسازی*

----------


## mobinax

و این پاسخ عجیب سنجش

----------


## Apaq

> *حالا مهم نیست کی درست گفته
> مهم اینه کی چه زمانی درست گفته (مثلا یکی 2 ماه پیش گفته رو نمیشه با کسی که 3 دیشب گفته مقایسه کرد)
> خیلی فرق منابع اصلیه با اونایی که کپی میکنن و ادای منبعا رو در میارن:))*


سخت نمیگیری شما یکم؟ حالا به کسی که درست گفته باشه مثلا ده امتیاز و یک هویج میدن و میفرستنش مرحله ی بعد؟ :))

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> *البته برنامه هنوز تایید نشده که بحث تون سر درست و غلط بودن پیش بینیا باشه 
> شما حتی نمیرید بررسی کنید برنامه رو 
> کی گذاشته کی پخش کرده ؟
> راسته دروغه ؟
> به تایید رسیده به تایید نرسیده؟
>  امروز به تایید میرسه فردا به تایید میرسه؟ 
> اصن به تایید میرسه یا نه؟
> فقط بلد شدین همدیگه رو دائم بکوبید** 
> *


مدیر مدرسه ما فایل پی دی افشو فرستاد 
که گویا خیلی رسمی بوده و تایید شده بوده

----------


## ارش پرهام

> خوشم میاد حالا بعضی از عزیزان و بزرگواران میان میگن ببینید حرف ما درست شد و کلی هم شوق و ذوق میکنن.
> 
> اون از ه.س که پریروز گفت که خیلی زشته که بیایم بگیم حرف من درست شد و فلان بهمان الان خودش اومده سه چهار تا ویس گذاشته گفته ببینید حرفای درست تو کانال ما زده شد.
> 
> اون از استاد آ.ح که ساعت 3 صبح هم تو کانالش میاد اموجی هایی مثل  ,  و  میزاره میگه ببینید پیش بینیام درست دراومد و چوب تو . . . ما میکنه.
> 
> کار به جایی رسیده که کانال های پخش منابع کنکوری هم میان میگن ما پیش بینی کردیم درست دراومد.


خوب بگو هامون سبطی و ازیان حیدری انقدر فشار زیاد نده به خودت پسر :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## soroushs

> *تاریخ و برنامه برگزاری امتحانات نهایی پایه دوازدهم : 
> ــ همه رشته های تحصیلی : شنبه 17 خرداد تا شنبه 14 تیر 99*
> 
> *تاریخ برگزاری کنکور سراسری 99 :
> ــ گروه ریاضی، انسانی و هنر : پنجشنبه 2 مرداد 99
> ــ گروه تجربی و زبان : جمعه 3 مرداد 99*





> خب  
> حرف من شد یا نه ؟





> *سجاد کاش میگفتی از کجا اینو بدست آوردی؟
> چون چند ساعت پیش خودم پخشش کردم
> **saj8jad@*





> عاشق درست از آب در اومدن پیش بینای دوستان هستم
> از مشاورا و ... گرفته تا دوستان انجمن
> هر چند این تاریخ به خصوص برای امتحان نهایی احتمال خیلی بالایی داره ولی هنوز  قطعی نشده و اگه ستاد مبارزه با کرونا قبول نکنه یا وضعیت بیماری خطرناک باقی بمونه و روندش کاهشی نباشه احتمال عقب افتادنش هست
> فعلا برنامه هاتون رو با این تاریخ هماهنگ کنید و برنامه ریزی لازم رو انجام بدید تا ببینید چی میشه





> من نمیدونم تاریخ کنکور کیه ها ولی دو سه روز قبل اینکه تاریخ اصلی امتحان نهایی رو اعلام کنن یکی از دوستام این عکسه رو برام فرستاد که تاریخ شروع و پایان امتحان نهایی داخلش خیلی شیک و زیبا مثله همینه که الان گفتن ولی تاریخ کنکور رو نمیدونم چون دهم عید قربانه ولی میگن تو شرایط فعلی همه چی امکان داره فایل پیوست 91868





> سخت نمیگیری شما یکم؟ حالا به کسی که درست گفته باشه مثلا ده امتیاز و یک هویج میدن و میفرستنش مرحله ی بعد؟


بچه ها پس کنکور حتما توی تیر نیست ؟
توی مرداد بودنش قطعی هست دیگه؟

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> بچه ها پس کنکور حتما توی تیر نیست ؟
> توی مرداد بودنش قطعی هست دیگه؟


همونطوری که خودتم قبلا اشاره کرده بودی معلوم بود که میفته مرداد
الان مشخص شده که حداقل 2 و 3 مرداده
احتمال تعویق بیشترم هست چون ابهام زیاده مثل وضعیت بیماری ، تایید ستاد مبارزه با کرونا ، امتحانای همزمان در 3 مرداد و ...
فعلا برای 2 و 3 مرداد برنامه ریزی کنید تا بعد

----------


## Amir Ho30n

من هنوز توی شُک کلاس  نکته و تست عربشاهی ام 
برنامه اش تا 21 مرداد ادامه داره !!!!!!
یعنی بعد کنکور میخواد مباحث باقی مونده رو درس بده!!!

----------


## saj8jad

دوستان و عزیزانی که نقل قول کردین، این بخشنامه کاملا رسمی هستش که مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش اون رو رسما به مراکز آموزش و پرورش استان ها ابلاغ کرده
*منبع :** https://www.medu.ir/fa/news/item/116...code=100010876*
بنابراین امتحانات نهایی قطعا در تاریخ 17 خرداد تا 14 تیر برگزار میشه *مگر اینکه* مقامات بالاتر مثل کمیته کشوری کرونا یا کمیسیون آموزش مجلس ورود کنند و جلوی این تصمیم رو بگیرن که احتمالش به نظرم کمه

در مورد تاریخ کنکور هم، اونطوری که وزیر شیرین عقل آ.پ گفته قراره 20 روز بعد آخرین امتحان نهایی کنکور برگزار بشه که تاریخش میشه 2 و 3 مرداد
از طرفی 9 و 10 مرداد هم چون ایام عید قربان هستش احتمالش بسیار کمه که در این ایام آزمونی برگزار کنن
تاریخ های 16 و 17 مرداد هم به نظرم بعیده چون اگر بخوان اون تاریخ برگزار کنن سال تحصیلی جدید با تاخیر حداقل 1 ماهه باید برگزار بشه که طبق تجربه گذشته بعید میدونم اینا اینکار رو بکنن

----------


## 0mdh0

ی سری امتحانات 16 تیر تموم میشن و همچنین نمیشه چند ازمون در یک روز هم خرجش برای حوزه و هم تجمع 5 برابر یعنی باید 10 مرداد کنکور برگزار کنن
اما ایا واقعا توی این اوضاع عید قربان....!
بازم ب هر حال ک الحمدا... وگر ن والا بخدا

----------


## Javad1376

> من هنوز توی شُک کلاس  نکته و تست عربشاهی ام 
> برنامه اش تا 21 مرداد ادامه داره !!!!!!
> یعنی بعد کنکور میخواد مباحث باقی مونده رو درس بده!!!


تا 21 مرداد؟نکنه اون یه چیزی میدونه که ما نمیدونیم؟بهرحال گاد فادره کنکوره و شاید به اطلاعات دست اول دسترسی داشته باشه

----------


## soroushs

> دوستان و عزیزانی که نقل قول کردین، این بخشنامه کاملا رسمی هستش که مرکز سنجش آموزش و پرورش اون رو رسما به مراکز آموزش و پرورش استان ها ابلاغ کرده
> *منبع :** https://www.medu.ir/fa/news/item/116...code=100010876*
> بنابراین امتحانات نهایی قطعا در تاریخ 17 خرداد تا 14 تیر برگزار میشه *مگر اینکه* مقامات بالاتر مثل کمیته کشوری کرونا یا کمیسیون آموزش مجلس ورود کنند و جلوی این تصمیم رو بگیرن که احتمالش به نظرم کمه
> 
> در مورد تاریخ کنکور هم، اونطوری که وزیر شیرین عقل آ.پ گفته قراره 20 روز بعد آخرین امتحان نهایی کنکور برگزار بشه که تاریخش میشه 2 و 3 مرداد
> از طرفی 9 و 10 مرداد هم چون ایام عید قربان هستش احتمالش بسیار کمه که در این ایام آزمونی برگزار کنن
> تاریخ های 16 و 17 مرداد هم به نظرم بعیده چون اگر بخوان اون تاریخ برگزار کنن سال تحصیلی جدید با تاخیر حداقل 1 ماهه باید برگزار بشه که طبق تجربه گذشته بعید میدونم اینا اینکار رو بکنن


اقا سجاد گفتی وزیر شیرین عقل من یکم دو دل شدم 
اینکه کنکور تو مرداد هست رو میشه مطمعن بود؟

----------


## saj8jad

> اقا سجاد گفتی وزیر شیرین عقل من یکم دو دل شدم 
> اینکه کنکور تو مرداد هست رو میشه مطمعن بود؟


دوست گرامی چه چیزی اینجا قطعیت داره که حالا برگزاری کنکورش قطعیت و حتمیت داشته باشه؟!
برگزاری کنکور تو مرداد به نظرم احتمالش بسیار زیاده چون تو تیرماه به نظرم شرایط اُکی نیست برگزار بشه
حالا اینکه چندم مردادماه بخواد برگزار بشه بصورت قطعی و حتمی مشخص نیست، اما بازم احتمالش زیاده که همون 2 و 3 مرداد برگزار بشه

----------


## soroushs

> دوست گرامی چه چیزی اینجا قطعیت داره که حالا برگزاری کنکورش قطعیت و حتمیت داشته باشه؟!
> برگزاری کنکور تو مرداد به نظرم احتمالش بسیار زیاده چون تو تیرماه به نظرم شرایط اُکی نیست برگزار بشه
> حالا اینکه چندم مردادماه بخواد برگزار بشه بصورت قطعی و حتمی مشخص نیست، اما بازم احتمالش زیاده که همون 2 و 3 مرداد برگزار بشه


احتمال تو تیر بوددنش چقدره؟
معلوم هست کی مشخص میشه یا اینم معلوم نیست؟

----------


## saj8jad

> احتمال تو تیر بوددنش چقدره؟
> معلوم هست کی مشخص میشه یا اینم معلوم نیست؟


تو تیر برگزار نمیشه
خود سایت سنجش رو چک کنین خودشون اطلاع رسانی میکنن چندم مرداد برگزار میشه

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> احتمال تو تیر بوددنش چقدره؟
> معلوم هست کی مشخص میشه یا اینم معلوم نیست؟


آزمون های جامع قلم چی :
13- 20  و 27 تیر
آزمون های مطابق با کنکور

----------


## _LEYLA_

طبق برنامه امتحان
شروع امتحانات : 17 خرداد
پایان امتحانات : 16 تیر
20 روز بعد از آخرین امتحان میشه 6 و 7 مرداد یعنی دوشنبه و سه شنبه
حالا یا باید وسط هفته کنکور رو برگزار کنن یا اینکه بندازن پنج شنبه و جمعه که بشه 9 و 10 مرداد
با این حال توی مرداد برگزار میشه...تامام

----------


## Amir_H80

*فکر نکنم 2 و 3 مرداد کنکور باشه . این تصویر رو نگاه کنید .
*
*کنکور فنی حرفه ای و کارشناسی ناپیوسته این تاریخه
پس میمونه احتمال 10 مرداد و احتمال 17 مرداد
10 مرداد که عید قربان هستش ولی باز احتمال زیاد همین تاریخ بشه اما یه حسی بهم میگه 17 مرداده*  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## iwasaswimmer

شما واسه ۲-۳ مرداد برنامه بریزید اگر دیر تر شد که چه بهتر نشد هم ...

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> *فکر نکنم 2 و 3 مرداد کنکور باشه . این تصویر رو نگاه کنید .
> *
> *کنکور فنی حرفه ای و کارشناسی ناپیوسته این تاریخه
> پس میمونه احتمال 10 مرداد و احتمال 17 مرداد
> 10 مرداد که عید قربان هستش ولی باز احتمال زیاد همین تاریخ بشه اما یه حسی بهم میگه 17 مرداده*


خوب کنکور فنی رو جابه جا میکنن

----------


## Zahra77

> منظورت چندین پستیه که گذاشته بودی و گفته بودی کنکور تعویق نمیفته یا نهایتا میفته آخر تیر ؟؟!
> یا پستی که دیشب بعد از حرفای رئیس سنجش و مشخص شدن تاریخ اومدی گفتی که
> " هفته ی اخر تیر یا هفته ی اول مرداد "


نچ حرف اول اولم که گفتم ته تهش خیلی بشه میشه سه هفته 

اخرشم زمان کنکور مشخص نشد

----------


## mohammad1397

چه شود درصدهای کنکور 99 !! چند هفته تعویق با حدف چند فصل کتاب درسی !

----------


## soroushs

> چه شود درصدهای کنکور 99 !! چند هفته تعویق با حدف چند فصل کتاب درسی !


حذف مگه قطعی شد؟
خدایی مگه نگفت با حذف مخالفیم؟

----------


## mehrab98

الکی جو ندید 
کسی ک تا ۱۴ تیر درصد درسیش قرار بوده بشه ۲۰ درصد یهو تا سه هفته نمیشه ۸۰ درصد 
درصدای بالاهم پیشرفت توشون خیلی سخته ،  اون ۳ هفته حتی خسته ترتون میکنه ... برای ادمای متوسط شاید یکم کمک کننده باشه همین

----------


## amaz

> الکی جو ندید 
> کسی ک تا ۱۴ تیر درصد درسیش قرار بوده بشه ۲۰ درصد یهو تا سه هفته نمیشه ۸۰ درصد 
> درصدای بالاهم پیشرفت توشون خیلی سخته ،  اون ۳ هفته حتی خسته ترتون میکنه ... برای ادمای متوسط شاید یکم کمک کننده باشه همین


به نظرت اونی که بیست درصد میزنه چرا بیست درصد میزنه؟! 
1.چون همه ی درس هارو نخونده
2.چون همه ی درس هارو خونده ولی بد خونده؟
قطعا به نظر من گزینه ی 1 درسته. برای این فرد حتی یه روز هم یه روزه. حتی از یک روز هم میتونه استفاده کنی تا شده ولو یک تست بیشتر و درست تر بزنه و درصدش رو بالاتر ببره. اما برای کسی که هشتاد درصده هم می تونه مفید باشه اگه خسته نشه و روی مباحث بیشتر مسلط بشه. اشکالاتش رو رفع کنه. 
برای افراد متوسط که همون طور که خودت گفتی عالیه.
اگه داوطلبا خسته نشن و کم نیارن و ول نکنن این بازه میتونه برای همه مفید باشه.

----------

